# MORGAN FACTORY TOUR 10TH JULY 2013



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are the final details of the trip I am running to the Morgan factory in the beautiful Malverns on Wednesday 10th July 2013.

The day will kick off at 0815, for prompt departure at 0830 at the Aspects Leisure Park, Longwell Green, Bristol before cruising up to Malvern in time for our 10.30 tour of the factory and museum. We'll start off on the M5 to get some miles under our tyres, and then leave the motorway on the north of Gloucester for a more scenic run through to the Malverns.

It looks like we'll have sufficient attending for us to have a tour guide all to ourselves! The tour cost is £12.50 per person, payable on the day and takes about 2 hours. Here is the link to the website to whet your appetite.

http://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/

After the factory and museum tour we will move on to a country pub in the area......

http://www.theswaninnmalvern.co.uk/welcome/ for lunch.

For those wanting to meet up en route, there will be a brief stop at:-

*The White Hart PH car park, Maisemore, Gloucester GL2 8HY at approx 0845*. We will need to be away from there prompt at 0900 though.

I will be booking the pub for lunch tomorrow, so please let me know how many will be in your party.

1. TT K8 (Kate & Howard)
2. Zebedee (Lin & Darren)
3. Heliger Stanislaus (Stan - all the way from the USA)
4. Duggy (John)
5. Gazzer (Gary)
6. MighTy Tee (Richard)
7. knickers (Nicki & Dave)
8. paso (Phil & Julie)
9. conlechi (Mark) - possible
10. raynewell (Ray)
11. TT4PJ (Phil) - possible
12. AudiCoenDuon (Viv)

Sadly my colleague from work who has an R8 has had to withdraw as she's working now.

We don't have a lot of time to play with, so please can we all try to make sure we're on the early side rather than late. An idea of who I can expect where would be useful so we're not hanging on needlessly.

I will pm you all my mobile number the day before so if you would be so kind as to drop me a text if something crops up at the last minute I'd be grateful.

See you all next week!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kate hun book me in as a deffo, i havn't had a meet for ages and feeling a bit jittery over it hunny bunny.
Gazz is in


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great Gaz - and I've just heard about a member who is soooo keen to come he's coming all the way from the States!!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hi Kate,

Wouldn't mind meeting up with you there, as I live in Malvern :wink:

Haven't been round the factory for several years

John


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi John,

Be great to meet up. Is the Swan a good venue for lunch do you know?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

TT K8 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Be great to meet up. Is the Swan a good venue for lunch do you know?


Hi Kate,

The Swan is a fine venue for lunch 

John


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I would love to come but there's no way I can get a day off 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a shame Adam. Snag is Morgan only do tours Monday-Friday


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Kate - Relatively new member, would love to join you on the visit, so count me in. Will be coming up M5 so probably join up north of Bristol perhaps at a service area ?
Ray


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

raynewell said:


> Kate - Relatively new member, would love to join you on the visit, so count me in. Will be coming up M5 so probably join up north of Bristol perhaps at a service area ?
> Ray


Hey welcome aboard Ray we will all be glad to meet you sir


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Duggy said:


> TT K8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John,
> ...


Trust you John, food involved and John is there :roll:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

What are you trying to say Gazzer ;-)

It's Matthew that cleared your BBQ left overs lol

John


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

K8, if you could book weather like today's is I would be most gratefull hunny bunny and will do a bit more work to drum up numbers for this meeting.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry K8,
if it was the Tues I would've happily popped round however the Wednesday I will see them here.







.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> K8, if you could book weather like today's is I would be most gratefull hunny bunny and will do a bit more work to drum up numbers for this meeting.


I'll see what I can do :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Pop me on the list provisionally as I will not know if I will finish the job I will be on in time till the Monday of that week. If it is not raining I will meet you in the TT, if it is then I will use my company van. 
What route do you have planed as I will meet guys somewere as I will be driving from Brum.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

K8, so is stan coming over especially just for this meet? if so that is some sort of dedication hun.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi K8

Please add me to the list. Coming up from the South Coast so will be using the Swindon to Gloucester Road (past the Air Balloon and Birdlip Hill) if you can suggest somewhere to meet en-route?

Cheers Richard


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Hi all

Count me in and my hubby Dave will come along too  We live in Bromsgrove so could probably meet up with you all somewhere near Malvern.

Kate, are you coming off the M5 at J7?? or getting off before that and using the A38/Upton on Severn way in?? Could you let me know nearer the time and we'll join up with you wherever it may be.

Thanks for organising this one - look forward to it.

Cheers

Nicki


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

Can I just add, I have been to the Swan in Newland a few times and it is lovely


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

Hello we would very much like to come along to this event so we have both booked the day of work in readiness.. 8)

Phil & Julie

Julie is actually the TTOC member


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Hi K8
> 
> Please add me to the list. Coming up from the South Coast so will be using the Swindon to Gloucester Road (past the Air Balloon and Birdlip Hill) if you can suggest somewhere to meet en-route?
> 
> Cheers Richard


See you there mate, I can see a good catch up coming on 

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Duggy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi K8
> ...


I expect you to be wearing the same "Public Image" suit with "string" tie that you used to wear to Tramps back in 82. :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Would like to come to this , will have to be a maybee for now , will see if I can wangle some time off work


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Would like to come to this , will have to be a maybee for now , will see if I can wangle some time off work


pussy.....you own the business!!! man up and tell the mrs ya off Mark :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to come to this , will have to be a maybee for now , will see if I can wangle some time off work
> ...


 :lol: :lol: working on it :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

> I expect you to be wearing the same "Public Image" suit with "string" tie that you used to wear to Tramps back in 82.


we have walked the same walk gents.....i was at tramps in early 80's to see my local band that won battle of the bands & ended up sitting on the shoulders of a monster of a man with north london skins tattoed on his forehead. was good days indeed :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


hopefully this time we can actually chat Mark in stead of hi im gazz i'm mark............bbq kettel bbq lol


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> > I expect you to be wearing the same "Public Image" suit with "string" tie that you used to wear to Tramps back in 82.
> 
> 
> we have walked the same walk gents.....i was at tramps in early 80's to see my local band that won battle of the bands & ended up sitting on the shoulders of a monster of a man with north london skins tattoed on his forehead. was good days indeed :roll:


Blimey Gazzer, our paths might have crossed before! Used to live in Tramps Thursday, Friday and Saturday in the 80's, I even had the flat next door in 84 and 85! Was more frilly shirts and now ties in 82 and Strange hair...

Good days though Rich

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it was 82 John http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 5fpIufOgtE

jees memory lane or what :roll:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for such a good response to this - it should be a great day hopefully.

Still finalising the route, but more than likely we'll be M5 bound as we can't risk getting behind a tractor or something. I will be doing a dummy run the week before so will identify a couple of rv points - 1 around Gloucester, and another perhaps just off the motorway if that sounds OK with everyone?

All we need now is the weather...........


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hi Kate,

Might be an idea to get off M5 at the M50 junction and come through Upton upon Severn, a nice little scenic route, with lowered suspension friendly roads :wink:

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> it was 82 John http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 5fpIufOgtE
> 
> jees memory lane or what :roll:


Good memories though, Rich and myself were both in mk1 Escorts in them days :lol:

John


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

How about A38 to glos then through corse lawn to Upton on severn then on to Malvern at that time in morning its fine  Far nicer than M5 IMHO  Whichever route im sure it will be a grand day out


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for such a good response to this - it should be a great day hopefully.
> 
> ...


Boss lady we are in your hands on this one......just no firking dirt tracks with mile wide potholes again okies :roll: or you can stump up lunch for all and duggy can eat i promise you for a six stone man (hollow legs i swear)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Duggy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > it was 82 John http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 5fpIufOgtE
> ...


I seem to remember some "sprout picking scroat" relieved you of yours? (and the horror on my face when Paul Newman used a short padlock key to open mine and then circumvent the steering lock and start the engine)


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Indeed they did, it was never the same afterwards, that when I bought the dolly sprint :lol:

My old chaps cortina key used to start my Capri :?

John


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll be doing a dummy run of the journey next week and will decide the final route then (subject to not getting lost of course!).

I'll also be booking a table at the pub and confirming the numbers for the tour next, so nows the time to let me know if you need a +1 if you haven't already done so.

Just hope the weather's better than today - should have known, I've taken the day off to clean the car ready for Sunday!


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good Kate but as you know I'm on my hols then , see you Sunday at evenTT and guess what I've a new role I'm judging the cars for the car of the day with wallsendmag. can't wait see you there


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Kate

Good to meet you last Sunday.

Please book me in for the Morgan trip.

Viv.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Well I had a lovely day today roaming the area a bit and finalising the route etc for next week (subject to me getting lost, which isn't unusual  ).

The final arrangements will be posted in the OP but in a nutshell, I think we need to meet at 0815 (ouch!) so we're ready to roll at 0830, with a further brief rv point on the outskirts of Gloucester.

I'm booking the pub for lunch tomorow, so last chance to let me know if there be more than 1 in your party.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well done boss lady, i have to unlock and sort work out so may be meeting you there tbh Kate....joys of owning a business :?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

No worries Gaz - if you're not at Maisemore by 0900 I'll assume you're going direct.

See ya next week.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Kate

I'm looking forward to the Morgan tour next Wednesday, and if it's OK with you I'd like to bring a friend. By the way, he's a Morgan owner so it'll be good to give him a ride in a proper car!!

Having looked at your proposed route I think it would be easier for me to go direct to the factory/museum. I'll aim to be there no later than 10.00 am. Is that OK?

Can you let me have your mobile number just in case there any difficulties on the day. My number is: 07785 583111.

Viv.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Viv,

The more the merrier! I think there will a few of you meeting us at the factory.

I've pm'd you the number.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> No worries Gaz - if you're not at Maisemore by 0900 I'll assume you're going direct.
> 
> See ya next week.


well boss lady, it appears that the weather has in deed been booked by your good self as proposed to be 20+ all next week  i am pretty certain it will be a case of meet you there tbh......may bring the daughter along for a break from the office as a treat lol.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the weather looks like it's going to be kind to us (perhaps a bit too kind!!), and our trip to Morgan is just 2 days away now.

I have pm'd you all my mobile number. Please can I ask that if you need to drop out or are running late on the day that you let me know on this?

I've not heard from a lot of you to let me know where you are planning to meet up - if you haven't already let me know it would be really helpful if you can do so. Just to remind you, the 3 options are Aspects Leisure in Longwell Green, Bristol at 0815, The White Hart PH car park in Maisemore, Gloucestershire at between 0915 and 0930 or at the Morgan Factory itself for our 10.30 tour. This will save me guessing where you might turn up and waiting needlessly (timings are quite tight).

Looking forward to meeting you all on Wednesday.


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

We will see you at Longwell green at about 8.. Kate its about 15 minutes from our house 8) 
Julie & Phil


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sorry Guys , looks like I won't be able to make this , works a bit tough ATM and struggling to get the time away 

Have a great day


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Sorry Guys , looks like I won't be able to make this , works a bit tough ATM and struggling to get the time away
> 
> Have a great day


Pussy lol, I am going back to fire up the ovens and put a full day in after the lunch :? To play catch up Mark


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Sorry Guys , looks like I won't be able to make this , works a bit tough ATM and struggling to get the time away
> 
> Have a great day


That's a shame Mark, would have be good to catch up 8)

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Duggy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Guys , looks like I won't be able to make this , works a bit tough ATM and struggling to get the time away
> ...


Yep , its quite local'ish to me as well , I was looking forward to it . Works flat out ATM,time and keeping the family happy is a bit of a juggling act , still , got to make hay whilst the sun shines  also got a suspect leaking clutch slave cylinder to look at on my TT :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry to join a couple of you guys too, but work has to come first I'm afraid. The job I am on at the moment has to be finished by the end of the week, as I start our own kitchen on Monday.
Have a nice day and post up plenty of pics.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and so it starts on the droppers lol................CMON GUYS GALS SUPPORT K8 (was that ok kate?)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Very sorry I cannot make this as I have had the experience as a rep of trying to get a meet together many times myself. I feel for Kate for all the planning she has put into it, but Hopefully enough folks will turn up to make it a grand day out. I hope so even though I will not be there.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Mark and Phil,

No worries - to be honest I'm chuffed at the response to this - I really wasn't sure if a midweek event would come off, but I'm glad it has. Appreciate it's not always possible though. We've still got 10 cars coming (even if one is a Mazda and one a Ford Focus!!) so no danger it'll get cancelled or anything.

Thanks for letting me know both, and Gazzer, thanks for trying, but these things do happen unfortunately.

See the rest of you tomorrow - it's going to be a swelterer [smiley=bigcry.gif] (that's sweat not tears by the way), so I've said we'd go outside for lunch at the pub if that's OK with everyone - get a bit of fresh air!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

will be there for around 10-10.15 Kate and unfortunately i won't be having lunch as i have customers coming in for 1.30pm today  ........so will be zooming off straight after.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Had a bit of luck with a hand this morning, but cannot make a whole day of it. So I can make the factory, but will have to pass on lunch. Hope that is ok.
Will ring Kate and let her know.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> will be there for around 10-10.15 Kate and unfortunately i won't be having lunch as i have customers coming in for 1.30pm today  ........so will be zooming off straight after.


I'm in the same boat, just had a phone call from work, got a an issue with some drawings that I can't solve from home (god I've tried!) so I'll have to skip lunch as well 

No comments needed Gazzer... :lol: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

WD Kate.........good meet with plenty of TT's and me in my passat :lol: factory was a bit noisy to hear at times but i guess it is a working factory. apologies for shooting off but i had customners coming in. when pics come out i will own up straight away it was me Darren lol


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Good turn out for the Morgan tour today

Thanks Kate for organising it 

Good to catch up with old friends, especially Richard, who I hadn't seen in 30 years and make some new friends

I hope you all realise the amount of photos the one group took of us as we left  think we caused quite a stir...

Thanks Gazzer for taking my IM with you, should be looking a lot better very soon

Group shot with a Morgan in the middle










John


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just got back, what a fab day!

Impressed with the factory, although as gazzer said it was noisey in places!

We are intrigued to see your pics gazzer or maybe not!!

Thanks to Kate and Howard for all your hard work in arranging this, and look forward to the next one!

We have been in the club now for 9 years and still seem to be meeting such nice new people, thanks to everyone for making it such an enjoyable day!

Lin and Darren xx.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got back, what a fab day!
> 
> ...


it was phil's pic behind the morgan Lin.......i am just soooo childish at times i can't resist :lol: have to agree with you and John.....always met great peeps on stuarts meets and with a bit of a push Kate will take that mantle on and progress it to her own style. (already growing well Kate) :-*


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

Thanks to K8 for organising today it was great. And it was loverly to meet so many nice people 8) Weather wasn't too bad either  Hope we see you all again soon Julie & Phil


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A big thanks to Kate for organising the event and especially for arranging with the barman for my car to get car of the day.  The factory tour was great, how to build nice cars out of bits of wood and metal. Great meal venue as well.

30 years without Duggy, how did I manage? Great to catch up after so many years, and you hadnt changed one bit (much) :lol:

Great to meet so many new people and put faces to names.

Finally thanks to Nikki and Dave for the tour to British Camp.

Looking forward to Jaguar......


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Big thanks from me to all who attended.

I really wasn't sure if a mid-week event would work, but I think it's fair to say it did.

Now, how to save up for a Morgan............


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Kate

Just got in - not that it was that far back to South Wales!!  Many thanks for organizing a great day out at the Morgan Works; for the good get together at the Swan; and for the pleasant company of the other TT owners we met today. Look forward to the next meet   

Viv.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks again to Kate and Howard for getting a great day together. Also the visit to Malvern took me back many years as I used to live there. I remember going cap in hand to see the Natwest Bank manager in the high street to ask for my first mortgage!!
I will post up the pics I took including the group shot around the Morgan when I get a minute.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)




----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)




----------

